# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Rating

## noox

Ich hab jetzt kurz einen Blick in die Rating-Datenbank geschaut. Da steht wirklich jedes einzelne Rating drinnen.    

2 Bemerkungen:
- 1 Stern ist schlecht, 5 Sterne ist sehr gut. 3 ist Durchschnitt
- Bitte nur bewerten, wenn ihr über jemanden wirklich etwas sagen könnt. Und auch etwas differenzierter raten. Jeden auf 1 raten ist ja eher sinnlos.

----------


## niZo

raten ist generell sinnlos und schafft nur differenzen.
ich weiß ich mecker rum aber ich find das echt nicht gut, das bringt nur noch mehr unruhe ins board.
mfg

----------


## FunkyFoes

me too

----------


## v1per

so funky a für dich 
auch wennst nur 2 sterndal hast du bist und bleibst da funky

----------


## FunkyFoes

was für mich? wieviel hast du mir den gegeben?

----------


## noox

Auf der einen Seite regt ihr euch auf, dass so viele am Forum sind, die einem auf die Nerven gehen, aber auf der anderen Seite wollt ihr kein User-Rating.

Ich ignorier die Auf-Die-Nerven-Geher so gut es geht. Komme mit fast allen ja gut aus. 

Ich denke mir aber, wenn jemand schlechte Bewertungen erhält, dann sollte er sich mal überlegen, was er falsch macht.

----------


## FunkyFoes

ist mir auch unbegreiflich, habe mich auch nie über "nerver" aufgeregt, aber einige der "altklugen" über mich...jedenfalls stimme ich dann lieber für nerver ignorieren und kein voten

----------


## v1per

ich hab dir nu gar nix geben

----------


## Chris

Also ich find das Ratingsystem ist jetzt schon gescheitert.
Da gibt's einige Experten die sich mit 3 oder 4 Sternchen abfinden müssen. Und auch schon öfter als die Nerver geratet wurden, also rein mathematisch auch kaum mehr besser werden können.

Besonders krass war's ja beim Joker.
Nach der 1.Bewertung: 5 Sterne
Nach der 2.Bewertung: 3 Sterne

Daraus folgt, die zweite Bewertung müssen 1 oder 2 Sterne gewesen sein.
Und das kann ja nur ein schlechter Scherz sein.


Und diejenigen, die berechtigt mit ein oder 2 Sternchen geratet wurden, die regen sich ja eh schon drüber auf oder werden vom Administrator upgegradet 


Mich erinnert das an meine 2 Semester Rhetorik, da haben wir uns auch gegenseitig raten müssen.
Gewonnen hat dann weder der Beste noch der Schlechteste, sondern irgendjemand Unauffälliger der halt konstant mittelmäßige Ratings gekriegt hat.
Weil die Guten haben natürlich von Neidern und Komikern schlechte Ratings gekriegt, und die Schlechten haben trotzdem noch ein paar Freunde gehabt die gut für sie geratet haben. Da ist also nix wirklich sinnvolles rausgekommen.

Und bei den Thread-Ratings wäre es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller wenn die Sterne erst nach einer gewissen Anzahl von Ratings angezeigt werden um da dann wirklich irgendwie eine durchschnittliche Meinung anzuzeigen. Und nicht nur die des Thread-Eröffners und seines besten Freundes.

----------


## noox

hab mir schon gedacht, dass das für viel Diskussionsstoff sorgen wird. Rausnehmen freut mich jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht. 

Aber nach einem Tag kann man halt auch noch nicht wirklich sagen, ob es was wird.

----------


## TiSpOkEs

bei mir wars genau so. 5 und 1 voting dann 3 und 2 votings. also ich würde einfach nur gern das sehen wer was votet bzw wer gevotet hat so kann man den halt mehr ausm weg gehen wenn er meint man nervt ihn nur.

----------


## noox

3 passt doch eh. Wenn man besser ist, kann man sich freuen *freu*. Wenn nicht, vielleicht mal etwas zurücknehmen und überlegen, was den anderen net passen könnte.

----------


## TiSpOkEs

ja ber mein nur entweder ganz oder gar nicht  wie beim alk da trinkt au keine halben gläser  

Edit: ich meinte also du lässt dir erst gar keine halben einschenken. halbe trinkt man schon aber da haste zuvor schon die andere hälfte getrunken

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich find es bringt recht wenig solang halt einige user sofort jemand schlecht raten wenn ihnen mal was ned passt.Diferenziert Raten find i a voi schwierig. Da bräucht ich mehr Abstufungen als 5.

----------


## Chris

Ich denk mal, im Endeffekt werden eh alle bei 3 landen.
Sowohl die Vollschüttler als auch die Checker.
Und dann sind wir wieder dort wo wir begonnen haben, und können die Sterne wieder streichen.

Ich bin übrigens auch für eine sofortige Streichung aller Titel.
Naja, ein paar Custom Titel wie Happy Bums & Dings Gilmore sind schon in Ordnung

----------


## niZo

das war aber bei mir auch so hatte erst 5 dann nach dem 2. rating 3 also muß das zweit 1 gwesen sein aber scheißegal. ich hätts halt liber wenn werd er was gegen mich hat mir das sagt und es begründet als hinterfotzig mir zu fleiß ein sterndal gibt.
mfg

----------


## Chris

Ich war's nicht  

Obowhl Du mich beim GoKart-Rennen schon übelst gedemütigt hast

----------


## niZo

na so war das ned gemeint! ich wollte nur ausführen das das bei mir auch und überhaupt bei einigen der fall war.

----------


## Chris

Na eh, ich hab sogar schon Member mit 5 Sternen gesehen von deren Existenz ich nicht mal wußte

----------


## DH-Rooky

Ich mag meinen Titel auch sehr gern   aber ich würd ihn dann logischerweise der Gerechtigkeit wegen auch abgeben.

Ich find des lauft jetz scho gewaltig schief mit de Ratings aber wir werdns spätestens in a paar Wochen sehen was draus werd.

----------


## Chris

Interessant wär's wenn die Sternchen auch in der Userliste angezeigt werden und man dann entsprechend sortieren kann.

Weil sonst wissen wir vielleicht nie, ob da nicht irgendwo ein Superhirn darunter ist, dass aber noch nie gepostet hat sondern nur geratet wurde

----------


## Tom

Naujo wos soi i sogn , zuerst 5 dann lang 4 und auf einmal nach 8 Vots 3 ??? 
Tjo warum no immer drei is ma echt a rätsel ??

----------


## Tom

Hab da übrigents einen verdacht .
Ich hab nur 2 Sterne aber der 4 also geb i erm auch nur einen damit er schlechter wird . 
Is halt wie bei die Kinder , was ich net hab brauchen die andern auch net haben !

----------


## UiUiUiUi

um ehrlich zu sei is mir des mit den rateing sowas vo wurscht.

ich weiss dass ich a depp bin da brauch i niemand der mir des noch mit sterndal bestätigt

----------


## niZo

i finds a sinnlos, ich weiß welche leute keinen scheiß verzapfen und welche das tun. und überhaupt vertrau ich eh nur den leuten die ich persönlich kenn!
mfg

----------


## DH-Rooky

I find der Tom sollt eh 1 stern seniorenbonus bekommen  
I glaub i lass des min Raten jetz afoch bleiben weil eh nix dabei rauskummt

----------


## Tom

Also meine Meinung ist das wenn diese Sterndal gschicht scho sei muß dann sollten sie nur die Moderatoren vergeben ganz einfach .

----------


## Chris

Was glaubst wie sich die 3 Sternchen zusammensetzen?

1 Sternchen Mitleid
1 Sternchen Seniorenbonus
1 Sternchen persönliche Abhängigkeit

----------


## niZo

da wär ich dafür!

----------


## Tom

Passt jetzt hob i grod die Minusbewertung eingeführt !! 
-1 bis -10 
Wennst bei 10 seits kommt a Schlägerkomando vorbei und haut euch die Hose voll ! 
Oiso aufpassen Chris du bist scho bei -8

----------


## DH-Rooky

Kumman de dann a von Wien zu mir nach Hausham? *fürcht*

----------


## Tom

De kumman überall hin !! (Angstmach)
Ober du brauchst e ka Aungst haum du host e fünf sterndal griagt !

----------


## theear

und wie offt darf ich einen User bewerten?
nur ein mal oder öffters, oder kann ich meine bewertung rückgäng machen?

haha ja weis, ich als admin´s rechte hand sollte das wissen, aber ich frage ja nur weil sich sicher einige das nicht posten trauen und drum opfere ich mich freiwillig, im dienste für die Forumsuser!*g*

----------


## theear

jo tom dann mach bei mir bitte gleich mal -10 denn ich bräuchte a wieder mal ein paar purschen zum einreiben,

weil bei mir brauchts männer und keine abziehbilder! *g*

----------


## Tom

Bist du deppat der Olte Ranger is afoch a Bär do kummt ka Kirtogsraffa mit !!
Übersetzung für unsere Bundesdeutschen Forumsbenützer 
Ja bist du den verückt , der alte Ranger is ja ein richtiger Bär von Mann da kommt kein Kirmesbudenschläger mit !!

----------


## JohnnyZoo

dann müsstest du die frage auch selbst beantworten, und n bischen schizo schadet ja nie  , was mir grad aufgefallen ist, du hast dich an meinem geburtstag vor 1,5 jahren registriert, das kostet aber extra, kannst dich ja scho mal informiern, was ein kasten bier mit der post versenden kostet.

----------


## noox

die anderen haben's probiert und wissen es ;-)

Na. Nur einmal. Wenn ihr brav seit, dann programmier ich's so um, dass man seine Bewertung ändern kann.

----------


## Joker

wie ich nur 3 sterne <EDIT: 2 sterne> ? 

mich wunderts eh dass noch keine vollkoffer
ne tauschbörse aufgemacht haben ala:
tausche 5 sterne gegen 5 sterne

----------


## DH-Rooky

Mei Fritz verschreis halt ned

----------


## Joker

wie schauts denn aus ? kleiner tausch

----------


## DH-Rooky

Jo dua her deine 2 Sternderl

----------


## Chris

Eigenartigerweise hab ich noch ein 2.Mal für Dich voten können.
Jetzt hast wieder einen Stern mehr

----------


## freakazoid

oiso i find des mim rating a bled. oba i wü jo ned sudan.

----------


## jazzblu

Hat´s denn eigentlich irgendwelche Folgen, wenn ich nur ein Sterndi hab? Sowas wie Rauskick aus dem Forum oder öffentliches an den Pranger stellen oder so?
Möcht mich nur absichern...für den Fall des Falles

----------


## freakazoid

du host jo eh 4. bei einem wirst verstossen - ganz genau.

----------


## pagey

des wär moi a feine idee damit des rating auch an sinn hat !

----------


## JohnnyZoo

dann müsste aber das ranking-system besser sein, z.B. jeder post eines users kann einzeln bewertet werden, und der durchschnitt aus den rankings ist dann das was (gerundet) unter dem namen steht.

----------


## Alex

Jo, so würds auch gehn, wäre vielleicht sinnvoller. Aber andererseits wärs das selbe wie jetzt in grün und viel komplizierter: Wird halt kein Schabernak mit User Rating, sondern mit Post Rating getrieben 
Zu dem Rating wies jetzt ist: Am besten man hat gar keine Sternchen, so wie ich!

----------


## FunkyFoes

sicherlich die beste methode, aber: da wertet man sich ja dumm und dämlich und das ist sicherlich (noch) nicht primärziel des forums  und nen witz darf man dann ja auch kaum noch machen, ohne gleich volles rohr runtergeputzt zu werden...

----------


## pAniCorE

hallo kann mir mal einer das rating erklären ???? bitte ???'
wie das funk unso

----------


## georg

Gaanz einfach:
1 Stern: Der User schreibt immer nur Müll, schimpft rum und ist untragbar fürs Forum
2 Sterne: Naja, raushaun würd´ ich ihn nicht.  Da kommt hin und wieder was brauchbares.
3 Sterne: Durchnschnittlich, mal was brauchbares, mal wieder nicht. Selten rumschimpfen.
4 Sterne: Na das ist schon ein Checker, wie meine Wenigkeit..   Kaum rumschimpfen (wieso hab´ ich dann 4 Sterne???) und viele konstruktive Posts.
5 Sterne: Ein übernatürliches Wesen läßt sich herab mit dir im Board über Gott und Räder zu plaudern und erklärt dir in verständlichen Worten was du Wissen willst.

Bewerten kannst du die User indem du den User anklickst, und dann dein Rating abgibst.

Du kannst nur 1x pro User bewerten!

Wenn du den Mauszeiger über die Sterne eines Users stellst, dann siehst du wie viele Bewertungen der User bereits erhalten hat.

Eigentlich ganz einfach.

Bitte benütze das Rating sinnvoll. Und vor allem, vergib´ nicht nur 5 oder 1 Stern (mir natürlich 5, eh klar ), sondern versuche auch Zwischenstufen abzugeben. Und denk´ daran: Du kannst (wie gesagt) nur einmal bewerten!

----------


## FLo33

einfach username anklicken, dann kommst zum profil und da gibts dann ganz unten in der mitte eine möglichkeit den user zu raten

----------


## georg

Sag mal, eine Frage:
Wie werden die Ratings gerundet?
Ist es überhaupt möglich 5 Sterne zu bekommen?
Wenn man 20 x 5 Sterne und 1x 1 Stern hat dann sind das 4,809... Sternchen. Hat man dann 4 oder 5????
Oder bedeuten 5 Sterne 5,00.. was ja seeeeehr unwahrscheinlich ist.

----------


## FunkyFoes

5 sterne bedeuten das willenlose folgen und gehorchen der anderen user gegenüber dem 5-sternler...in einer göttlichen erhebung schwebt dieser über die köpfe anderer hinweg und bekommt die hand gottes gereicht!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

und wos isdann mim mikael? immoment hot er 9 sterne davon san zwar 6 im avatar aber immerhin....  


ich schliess mich dem georg an ich will das dieses   emiticon bleibt des is supa

----------


## Chris

(confused) ist echt cool, aber ich will auch unbedingt ein  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  haben. Das könnte ich ziemich oft brauchen

----------


## UiUiUiUi

rolleyes is auch wichtig stimmt

und des 

will ich auch haben
dann muss ichs net immer vom georg sein server klaun

----------


## FunkyFoes

wenn wir schon so schön wieder von thema abweichen ist auch noch ein feiner:

----------


## el panecillo

dann bin ich halt gott

----------


## freakazoid

du bisd da pröbst und aus

----------


## AXL

aso? ich schimpf nur rum, screibe nur müll und bin untragbar fürs forum?
wenn das so is: noox verbanne mich! (nein, war nur ein scherz!)

----------


## georg

Oje.. die Forumsuser willenlose Schafe die 5-Sternbesitzer in den Untergang und überallhin folgen?

Ich finde übrigens, die Bewertung gehört editierbar. Noch eine neue Allianz.

----------


## georg

Übrigens: Ich muß dem Board die Kosten einer Therapie verrechnen, da jazzblu gerade am Boden zerstört ist, weil ihr jemand ihren vierten Stern genommen hat. Bloß weil sie ihre Meinung gesagt hat, ohne zu beleidigen..  

Jetzt hab´ ich mich schon so auf heute Nacht gefreut und dann sowas. Jetzt bin ich auch depressiv. 

Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen des Ratings: Es verursacht Depressionen, kann Ihre Verkehrstauglichkeit beeinträchtigen sowie zu blindem Hass auf alles führen, was sternförmig ist.

*Nieder mit dem Rating!*

----------


## Tom

Wort i gib ihr glei 5Sterndal daun soits wida guat sei !

----------


## Tom

So jetzt is wida guat !!

----------


## babi

ich hab ihr auch grad 4 gegeben des kimma uns nieeee leisten so a therapie hihihliebe grüsse an dei frau babsi

----------


## matthias

Wenn ihr so leicht sternderln rausrückts hätt ich auch ger no a poar...

----------


## georg

Danke, ihr gehts schon wieder viiiiiiieeeel besser!!

----------


## matthias

Hm, komisch, in meinem profil werden 3 sterndaln anzeigt, aber pei den posts nur 2, warum?

----------


## matthias

ah, jetzt passts wieder..seltsam...

----------


## noox

das ist, weil ich was geändert habe. Vorher ist immer abgerundet worden. Jetzt wird normal gerundet. Also ab 0,5 wird aufgerundet. Das Problem ist, dass beim Profil immer mit den aktuellen Zahlen gearbeitet wird. Bei den Posts, aber mit abgespeicherten Werten. Diese Werte werden erst korrekt angezeigt, sobald wieder jemand gevotet hat. 

Außerdem wird es in wenigen Minuten auch die Möglichkeit geben, sein Rating zu revidieren.

Prost, übrigens!

----------


## Clavicula

immerhin schon ein fortschritt in dieser Richtung!
Begrüße das sehr!
Habe nur einmal gevotet und dann vielleicht etwas vorschnell, weil i nu nimmer sagen kann das i net gevotet hab...  

P.S. ahso, man kann nur neu voten...net die ganze Wahl zurückziehn...

----------


## BA-Andi

So, jetzt hab ich mir grad den Ganzen Thread durchgelesen. So wie das bis jetzt mit dem Rating "ausgegangen" ist passts scho bissal besser. Als man noch nicht jeden User neu bewerten konnte fand ich das Rating dof. Ich hatte auch am Anfang 5, dann nur noch 2 bzw. 3. Kaum hat man mal seine Meinung gesagt, hatte man einen Stern weniger. Wenn man jetzt jeden User noch mal bewerten kann, kann sich das ändern und man kann seinen Gesamteindruck zu jedem User raten.
Am besten fände ich es aber, wenn die Admins die User bewärten würden. Diese haben den besten überblick über alle User und können deswegen auch besser entscheiden als jemand, der z.B. einen Eintrag von z.B. mir gelesen hat der ihm nicht gefallen hat und deswegen gleicht nur 1nen Stern geratet hat. Des is nähmlich dann ungerecht. 
Noch eine für mich sinnvolle Lösung wäre auch, dass mit dem Rating einfach wegzulassen. Aber erstmal abwarten, was jetzt daraus wird.

----------


## noox

"admins den besten überblick"  
Hehe, bei 825 User sicher

----------


## BA-Andi

Ja, ok. Aber ich denk besseren als die restlichen User. Zum Bleistift, ein User hat erst 15 Einträge oder so, abber hat 5 Sterne. Komisch, nach so kurzer Zeit im Forum kann man des eigentlich noch gar ned bewerten.Naja, mir taugt die Sache mit dem Rating halt ned so.

----------


## Moe

I wui ja nix sogn, aber bin i so a unscheinbarer user dass i bloß 3 ratings bekommen hob bisher?
MfG

P.S.: Des soi jetz net hoaßn dos ihr mi jetzt schnell alle bewerten sollt...

----------


## ykcor

schau mich an!

----------


## v1per

jedem so wies erm ghert nedwoa

----------


## Moe

Mit ratings mein i net die sterndln, sondern die Anzahl Leute die mi bwertet hobn!

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

.ggg.

----------


## Martix

i wü nur gach schaun wieviel mich bewertet haben

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Sorry "gach" was meinst du denn damit?

----------


## Pethem

that means "schnell"

----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Thx

----------


## klammsi

i brauch gar ned schaun wieviel mi bewertet hobn weils noch niemand gmacht hat!

----------


## klammsi

so wo kann ich jetzt eigentlich nachschaun wie viele leute mich schon geratet haben oder geht des ned???

----------


## freakazoid

fahr mitm mauszeiger über deine sterne 

dann siehst es

----------


## klammsi

mercy

----------


## FunkyFoes

mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass ich am meisten gerated wurde, sogar öfter als der ehrwürdige noox

----------


## Tom

Was sagt uns das ??

----------


## pagey

ich hoff das sagt nix böses denn es ist ned wahr funky

----------


## FunkyFoes



----------


## Metzkergiga4u

Pagey hat ein >Rating mehr als du

----------


## noox

pagey, wie hast du das gemacht, dass dich soviele bewertet haben? Ok, Mit dem 4. Platz auf der Postliste kein Wunder

----------


## pagey

i weis ned 

noox i hoff des is ka anspielung auf eventuelle unnötige posts vo mir ??

----------


## noox

nana, da chris führt ja unangefochten. Und ich darf ja auch net reden. Aber schön langsam wirst dem Dirty gefährlich

----------


## Rick

> Ich denke mir aber, wenn jemand schlechte Bewertungen erhält, dann sollte er sich mal überlegen, was er falsch macht.

 Hab grad bemerkt das ich ein Stern habe und mal nachgelesen was der überhaupt bedeutet und mir auch überlegt was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, bin aber zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen. Kann ich im Control-Panel oder sonstewo sehen wann, von wem oder in welchem Fred der Stern abgegeben wurde?!

----------


## exkremento

besser so?  

im übrigen finde ich im moment folgende aussage sehr fein:



> Mich erinnert das an meine 2 Semester Rhetorik, da haben wir uns auch gegenseitig raten müssen.
> Gewonnen hat dann weder der Beste noch der Schlechteste, sondern irgendjemand Unauffälliger der halt konstant mittelmäßige Ratings gekriegt hat.
> Weil die Guten haben natürlich von Neidern und Komikern schlechte Ratings gekriegt, und die Schlechten haben trotzdem noch ein paar Freunde gehabt die gut für sie geratet haben. Da ist also nix wirklich sinnvolles rausgekommen.

----------


## rembox

wieder schlechter so?

alle user sind gleich ^^

----------


## Pethem

Also das Spiel hätt ich mir bravur gewonnen 

Knappe 100 Votes und 2.84 Sterndal.

----------


## rembox

naja du hast auch den mittleidsbonus

----------


## Pethem

da red da richtige

----------


## exkremento

ich hoffe, dass ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe, was du mit "spiel" meinst... ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass du damit die "beliebtheitsskala" ansprechen möchtest...
...jetzt mal abgesehen davon, dass du für die 100 ratinx, in etwa knappe 3 jahre gebraucht hast, wurde ich knapp  nur in einem bruchteil dieser zeit halb so oft bewertet... wenn man noch dazu bedenkt, dass ich kein einziges mal auf die idee kam, mich unter anderen pseudonymen anzumelden, um mein rating selber in die höhe schiessen zu lassen, kann ich bei dir nur grob schätzen, wie oft du schon solch eine skurrile aktion  durchgeführt haben dürftest  (entschuldige mich umgehend, sollte diese "anspielung" nicht der wahrheit entsprechen)
andererseits habe ich nach wie vor den eindruck, dass meine ratinx schwerwiegend manipuliert wurden, in dem sich jemand öfter solch einen, wie vorhin erwähnten "schabernack" erlaubt hat... (anfanx waren meine ratinx massivst stabil, und haben sich eine gewisse zeitlang gewaltig gehalten... bis in einem zeitraum von etwa 3 tagen diverse neue user registriert wurden, und genau in dieser zeit mein rating auf 2,42 runterging, und sich seitdem wieder konstant hielt...) -wäre auch gut möglich, dass dieser eindruck durch eine der zahlreichen psychosen entsanden ist, unter denen ich in letzter zeit zu leiden habe  ....was natürlich nix an irgendetwas ändert.. wollte mich nur mitteilen... nicht dass ich falsch verstanden werde...
-insofern würde ich sagen, mein glatzköpfiger freund, stehe ich dir in diesem "spiel"  nicht allzusehr hinten nach... geschweige denn, dass man behaupten könne, du hättest es mit bravur gewonnen...
-letztendlich hoffe ich nur, dass ich dich richtig verstanden habe, und wir jetzt nicht aneinander vorbeireden..  
weiss nicht, ob das jetzt komisch ist, aber über meinen ratinx steht "superman"  ...im gegensatz zu dir ...-"promillo" ..-das heisst, du hast hier eher den ruf, eines verwahrlosten trunkenbolds, mit dem niemand was zu tun haben möchte

----------


## Tom

Verdammt jetzt hab ich mich angepisst !

----------


## Pethem

Inkontinenz ist völlig normal in deinem Alter!

----------


## Tom

Brutalität auch !

----------


## Pethem

Gut ich werd mich in ZUkunft mehr umschaun nach Schwingenden  Gehstöcken und Kochsalzlösungen

----------


## Rick

> besser so?


*loooool* Cool! Danke!     
Ich hoffe das war jetzt kein Mitleids-Raten!?

----------


## pagey

na na des gibts nur beim pethem !

----------


## Pethem

buhuhu nur 3 sterne

----------


## mafa

net weinen, bekommst halt no a bisserl was

----------


## Pethem

geh bitte ich mach doch nur spaß. so wie die pagey auch hahaha

----------


## exkremento

> geh bitte ich mach doch nur spaß. so wie die pagey auch hahaha


buhuhu nur 3 sterne  

-so a gaudi herst! -selten so herzhaft gelacht... -sollt ma das ganze vielleicht in den todlthread verschieben oder?

----------


## Konfusius

schau oamer rotzibua, bekommst von mir auch noch a poar. 

hast im board eh ned so viele die dich lieb haben...

----------


## exkremento

konfusius mein treuer weggefährte... was würde ich nur ohne dich machen! wie gerne würde ich doch der welt meine verbundenheit dir gegenüber zeigen...
dennoch vermochte ich ein wenig spott wahrzunehmen aus deinem letzten post mein bester... glaube nicht, ich hätte es überhört

----------

